# Licht und Schatten



## Geloran (15. November 2011)

_Ich grüße euch, liebe RP-Gemeinde.
Ich bin derzeit dabei, meine ersten Schreibversuche zu unternehmen, und möchte euch gerne einen Einblick dazu gewähren, weil ich mir davon ein wenig Anregung und konstruktive Kritik erwarte. Zu diesem Zwecke möchte ich euch den Prolog meiner Geschichte vortragen:_



Kalt. Der Morgen war wie so viele in Kharanos. Aber sie mochte diese Kälte. Vielleicht das einzige, was sie vermissen würde. Sie geht, verlässt ihre „Heimat“, verlässt die schneebedeckten Berge von Dun Morogh, das kühle Klima, was an Wintertagen beinahe den Atem gefrieren lässt. Wo selbst in den wenigen spärlichen Sommermonaten die Berge nicht vom Schnee befreit werden.
Dass sie gehen würde, diese Entscheidung ist ihr nicht schwer gefallen. Nichts hält sie mehr in der Stadt im Berg. Eisenschmiede hat für sie jegliche Wurzel verloren. Mit dem Tod ihrer Mutter waren auch ihre Verbindungen zur Stadt gestorben. Vor allem jetzt, da die verhassten Dunkeleisenzwerge sich immer heimischer im Berg fühlten, wollte sie dort nicht mehr sein.
Ihre Priesterausbildung hatte Gelora so gut wie abgeschlossen. Aber die Weihe zum Heiler, diese Schwelle ist ihr verwehrt. Innere Ruhe, diese Fähigkeit hat sie nicht. Vermutlich wird ihr diese Ruhe nie zu teil werden. Stattdessen beschwört sie die Macht der Schatten, um Tod und Zerstörung unter Ihren Feinden zu säen. Und diese sind in den angebrochenen Zeiten mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.
Die Welt steht vor einem Wandel. Seit Todesschwinge‘s Ausbruch aus Tiefenheim herrscht Chaos über große Teile der bekannten Welt. Ein Opfer dieses Chaos war Gelora’s Mutter. Sie war in Sturmwind, als der Weltenzerstörer darüber hereinbrach und Teile der Stadt vollends verwüstete. Der Park an der Schwelle zum Hafen wirkt, als wäre er verschlungen worden. Und mit ihm die Zwergin, der Gelora ihre Existenz verdankt. Sie hatte während Ihrer Ausbildung vom Angriff und den Folgen erfahren. In dem Moment, als ihr bewusst wurde, welches Opfer sie zu beklagen hatte, zerbrach etwas in Ihr. Das Kaninchen, an dem Sie ihre Heilfähigkeiten trainieren sollte, schüttelte sich, schrie unter den Schmerzen, die die Priesterin mit ihr teilte, und verstarb schließlich an einem Schattenwort: Tod. Ihre Lehrmeisterin war entsetzt. So wenig Kontrolle hatte Sie nicht erwartet. Dennoch konnte Sie den Schmerz, zumindest ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Trotzdem musste Gelora aus dem Orden ausgeschlossen werden…

Sie nahm Ihr Hab und Gut, leerte den Bierkrug vor sich und erhob sich dann schwerfällig von Ihrem Stuhl. Man sah ihr an, dass sie eine enorme Belastung mit sich trug. Niemand in diesen Schweren Zeiten war völlig frei von Belastungen. Schließlich bedrohte Todesschwinge sämtliche Völker der bekannten Welt, ohne auf Fraktion oder Rasse Rücksicht zu nehmen. Der ehemalige Erdenaspekt, allein dadurch eigentlich schon mit den Zwergen in enger Verbundenheit, ist dermaßen von seinem Inneren Wahnsinn zerfressen, dass niemand vor seinem Zorn sicher sein kann. Deswegen, und nur deswegen, würde Gelora’s Weg auf den fremden Kontinent nach Kalimdor führen. Sie hat davon gehört, dass Malfurion Sturmgrimm, einer der Helden des Krieges der Ahnen, und einige Uralte wieder in die Welt Azeroths zurückgekehrt waren, um sich gegen die Bedrohung zu stellen und Neltharions Pläne zu durchkreuzen. Der erste Weg führte Sie allerdings in die Elementarebene des Feuers, wo sich ein alter Bekannter und Freund des Weltenzerstörers wieder erhoben hat: Ragnaros war ebenfalls wiedergekehrt, und vergrößerte das Chaos von seiner Festung in den Feuerlanden aus nur noch mehr. Er war für den Hyjal und damit für den Weltenbaum derzeit die größte Bedrohung. Und genau derer wollen, nein, müssen Malfurion und seine Streiter Herr werden, soll überhaupt eine Chance auf den Sieg im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge bestehen.


----------



## Elroth (22. November 2011)

Ich finde, hier und da könnte der Text noch flüssiger sein. Vllt nicht ganz so verschachtelte Sätze mit den Kommern. 

Aber ansonsten finde ich es gut geschrieben und es bringt Spaß, den Prolog zu lesen :-)

Finde auch die Idee, mal von einer Schattenpriesterin zu schreiben, echt gut und gelungen (spiele selber Priester) und bin gespannt darauf, wie es weiter geht. 

Du bist meiner Meinung nach aber auf einem guten Weg 

Lg
Elroth


----------



## Geloran (25. November 2011)

Danke für die Konstruktiven Worte, das motiviert mich auf jeden Fall, weiter zu machen. Das erste Kapitel ist bereits in Arbeit und zu 50% schon fertig. Also, demnächst gibt es mehr von Gelora zu lesen ^^


----------

